# Mysterious Glasgow



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Linguine said:


> impressive shots @Xtreminal....thanks for sharing. :cheers:


Thanks for your feedback


----------



## Hardcore Terrorist (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice thread!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot this yesterday at Pollok Country Park


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

i love Glasgow. thanks for the pics.

-


----------



## mick_mc (Apr 26, 2013)

:cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

You are all welcome


----------



## Charlie_ (Nov 20, 2012)

You've got real talent, X. I hope you take more over the summer!


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Xtreminal said:


> Thanks a lot, when weather gets warm, I will get more


You'll be waiting a while for that to happen mate haha. But seriously, great shots, makes me miss being back home.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Charlie_ said:


> You've got real talent, X. I hope you take more over the summer!


Summertime I will try regions instead of Glasgow. 

Yesterday. Port Dundas


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

I love your photos, they're nice to be posters.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Summer Days of Thunder


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

Ah, it's wonderful to see the different seasons with their specific light and atmospere :cheers:
Glasgow seems to conrast nicely with its neighbour Edinburgh. You're lucky to live in or near these two wonderful cities!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Wapper said:


> Ah, it's wonderful to see the different seasons with their specific light and atmospere :cheers:
> Glasgow seems to conrast nicely with its neighbour Edinburgh. You're lucky to live in or near these two wonderful cities!


Well every place is beautiful. But not everybody can see that beauty


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

As of yesterday, I'm launching new series: "Glasgow Street Fashion". Glasgow is one of Europe's most visited cities and often regarded as the Fashion Capital of Scotland. It boasts of over 10 shopping malls and a High Street Store presence of many major fashion brands and stores like Armani, Hugo Boss, Karen Millen, Mulberry, Gants, Ralph Lauren, Cruise, House of Frasers, Escada, Furla, Jigsaw, Versace and Reiss.

The aim of my series is to increase awareness about Glasgow's fashion.

This is just start, hopefully in future I will get more great shots.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great!

I love street photography and images of interesting & attractive characters.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

2 more photos from me


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Autumn has always been my favorite season. The time when everything bursts with its last beauty, as if nature had been saving up all year for the grand finale.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

cool photos I like them.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

skylark said:


> cool photos I like them.


Thanks a lot. I'm trying to get more models but so far very hard to attract some decent people


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Glaswegians


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

One more portrait by me


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

More shots


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous portraits.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous portraits.


Thank you. I am trying to get more photos in gothic style.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Glasgow Necropolis from me.


----------



## COmountainsguy (Jul 30, 2013)

Xtreminal, I like your pics. Beautiful women too.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I am sorry I only just discovered this great photothread. Please keep it going.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

COmountainsguy and Ikops, thanks a lot.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

The stone circle in Sighthill Park is Britain's first stone circle built according to the alignment of the stars in several thousand years. Built, in 1979, it is one of Glasgow's treasures and can teach youngsters a lot about history and astronomy. It is something unique that the people of Sighthill can call their own. 

But Glasgow City Council is currently planning to demolish the stone circle as part of the bid for the 2018 Youth Olympics.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Some photos from me


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Latest shot from me


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

I love your photos - very atmospheric.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Excellent photography. I'm impressed. 

Just one piece of advice: if you put several photos in one post, please put an enter between each photo. That way they can be appreciated better.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

*Somnifor*, thanks a lot. If you are interested with my work, I have facebook page http://www.facebook.com/CaspianPhotography

*GeneratorNL*, thank you, I'll next time follow your advice.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot this at Botanic Gardens


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

I don't feed the trolls.

Anyways, back to topic.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

off topic comments have been deleted and I myself will keep an eye on this thread.

btw, great photos!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

awesome thread.....lovely portraits.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

charliewong90 said:


> awesome thread.....lovely portraits.


Thank you.

Shot this at Necropolis.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

El Greco, hahah, I knew most people will like last photo more.

Manitopiaaa, thank u


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

To me it reminds of the photos from the 60s. A very cool retro feel there.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot from Richmond Park in Shawlands. There was 20 kids around me, when I started taking this shot


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot from Ashton Lane


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Old photo of Sighthill, that I captured in 2012.










And new one from shoot in Maryhill.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Scottish Independence Supporter, Buchanan Street, Glasgow.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Up to 5000 marched from the city centre to the BBC's Pacific Quay offices in Glasgow, claiming the BBC's reporting has been "biased" against independence.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of my award winning "Humans of Glasgow" series. 

Robert, newspaper vendor: "Newspapers are like sunglasses, they influence the way you see the world."


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice updates from Glasgow


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting, very nice updates from Glasgow


Thank you. Series will continue.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Mark, police officer: "Glasgow is more than a football city, it's a twilight zone for visiting teams."


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! kay:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Benonie said:


> Beautiful pictures! kay:


Thank you very much.

Part of "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Martin, firefighter:
"– What is a common misconception people have about firefighters? 
– That we just sit up here and watch TV, and eat, and only go when there’s a fire. When really a lot of times we’ll go all day and never sit down even if there’s not a fire."










Peter, firefighter: 

"– What is most challenging about what you do? 
– Being able to keep control over your emotions. When things are very stressful you tend to want to get excited, you get to doing things too fast, and not thinking about what you’re doing, and that can get you hurt"


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Aisha, journalist: "I don’t support women being FORCED to wear the burqa. I simply support their RIGHT to wear the burqa"


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice pictures, Xtreminal :cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

St.Andrew's Anti-Racism Rally in Glasgow. As far I know, this today was rally's 10th anniversary.


----------



## Joe King (Oct 11, 2014)

Some really good shots on this thread. Well done and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Aamer Anwar, lawyer: 

"Muslim. Former asylum seeker. Black. British. Olympic Champion. Stick that on the front page of the Daily Mail." 










Humza Yousaf, politician: 

"Scotland does things differently from the rest of the UK; here we welcome asylum seekers, recognise the skills they bring and the contribution they can make to our society, and make an effort to help them to integrate with the rest of the community." 










Kevin, student: 

"Keep your coins, I want change."


----------



## Sor Capanna (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Sor Capanna said:


> Beautiful pictures!


Thank u


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous portraits...


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

thank u


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of my "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Joanna, student: 

"– What's the craziest thing you've ever done? 
– I went to Rwanda one summer on a missionary trip to work with street kids. When I was there one of the kids ran off with my iPad and somebody stole it from them and sold it. Luckily I had some pretty amazing friends there who were determined to help me get it back. We went on this crazy trip across the country tracking it down - hitch hiking and jumping on the back of motorbike taxis following different leads. In the end they caught the guy who stole it and he was put in jail. I wasn't mad though - I bailed him out and we invited him to dinner!

Turned out he had also been a street kid who never got a chance to finish school. He had managed to get an apprenticeship as an electrician but it was unpaid and took up all his time so he had turned to petty theft in order to get by. He had important exams the next day he would miss, meaning the end of his apprenticeship but they were planning on keeping him in prison.

In the end it cost £50 to bail him out. £50 is nothing really for us, but for him it was potentially the difference between poverty and a reasonable standard of living. When I think about it, having the iPad stolen was a blessing because it allowed me the chance to hear his story, help him out and had an adventure along the way!" 










Jenna, photographer: 

"I'm working hard so that one day my idols will become my rivals."


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Mount Silver performing at the 13th Note in Glasgow for Palestinian Aid. © Fuad Viento


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

The Honest Mistakes at the 13th Note in Glasgow for Palestinian Aid. 










The Mitre 5s 










Tolstoy Story


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of people, people and people....love them specially the B&W.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

alexander2000 said:


> nice shots of people, people and people....love them specially the B&W.


Cheers. More will come over the time


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of my "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Fuad, social activist: "Only the dead have seen the end of war. Justice for Khojaly Genocide."


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot this today as "Weather Bomb" storm hits Glasgow.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates from Glasgow; nice shots, Xtreminal


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Part of my "Humans of Glasgow" series.

Adrian, homeless: 

"I grew up in misery, but with respect." 










Davy, drummer: 

"– Do you want full body or half body shot?
– Do it half. I'm half zombie anyways"


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Two women having the time of their lives. Buchanan Street.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Katie, financial adviser: 

"It's very apt that we are standing on Hope Street. There's not much of it left since the referendum. I am overwhelmingly disappointed in the outcome for Scotland. The future with Westminster is terrifying. In 20 years I will proudly tell my children I voted YES and stood for a movement that could have changed their lives. We had a chance to show Westminster that we are not puppets in their play of power. However this country is a democratic one. The majority decided. We are an amazing country who prides itself on our friendliness, passion and sense of community. We will just have to keep our heads held high and wait for the storm which will inevitably come." 










Humans of Glasgow © Fuad Viento


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

nice shots of people in the streets.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Glasgow on Xmas Day


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Glasgow :cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Steve, camera operator: 

"– Most useful skill you've developed?
– To anticipate. Listen, be aware of what is occuring around you and strive to be one step ahead"


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Shot this in Motherwell


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Keep up the good work; really very nice :applause:


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy New Year folks. My present to all Glaswegians. Foggy Day in Maryhill


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Few minimalistic shots from me.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Beautiful simplicity!


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful simplicity!


Less is more


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

2015's first snow arrived to Glasgow. Maryhill Road, Woodside.


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

It's been 2 months since my last photo. View from Kelvingrove Park


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very cool and atmospheric! Good shots!


----------

